# Hog Hunting without dog pics?



## skoaleric (Jul 28, 2010)

anyone have any pictures of hogs they have killed this year WITHOUT the means of dogs? Not everyone has a pack of dogs to hunt with. I'm not against it, souns like fun. But some of us have to do it the conventional way and put some skill in it...lol.
Just pics, not rude comments okay. Just wanna see what people have had luck taking.
Eric


----------



## vonnick52 (Jul 28, 2010)

skoaleric said:


> put some skill in it...lol.
> not rude comments okay.



Slightly contradictory, I would say.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 28, 2010)

i think mint skoal does that to ya


----------



## koyote76 (Jul 28, 2010)

vonnick52 said:


> Slightly contradictory, I would say.



looking like a thread just to


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 28, 2010)

I am NOT a hog hunter but I am a dog hunter and the only reason I would want to hunt hogs would be for the excitement of the chase and catch.   I did not realize there was a "skilled" way to hunt hogs without dogs - "wait or bait" are the only ways I was aware of.   Do you mean like looking for tracks or rooting and patterning them kind of like deer hunting?   How do skilled folks hunt hogs?


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jul 28, 2010)

So sitting in  a blind  watching  a corn pile or field and killn a hog with a  high powered rifle with scope  requires "skill".. :  u  might wanna check out  the  bragging board forum, thats where the "skilled" pics are at..


----------



## koyote76 (Jul 28, 2010)

the only skill worth braggin about with hogs......is cooking them.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jul 28, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> the only skill worth braggin about with hogs......is cooking them.



  X2


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 28, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> the only skill worth braggin about with hogs......is cooking them.



thats right.!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBadfish (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought a dead hog, was a dead hog?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 29, 2010)

Does calling them count? They like rabbit distress lol


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are my hogs from this year..wma's and other public land..No corn or any other bait,No fences,No dogs,Daylight only...


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 29, 2010)

PLP and BP too boot


----------



## vonnick52 (Jul 29, 2010)

I like that first black and white one you posted PLP.  Been wanting to kill me one of those.


----------



## houndsman (Jul 29, 2010)

good hogs


----------



## skoaleric (Jul 29, 2010)

PLP....thanks, glad to see you knew what I was trying to say. Fantastic hogs. I've seen you with lots of hogs on here, maybe one day you can share a few secrets of the trade. Been trying for my first public land hog for a few years now.  
Eric


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 29, 2010)

skoaleric said:


> PLP....thanks, glad to see you knew what I was trying to say. Fantastic hogs. I've seen you with lots of hogs on here, maybe one day you can share a few secrets of the trade. Been trying for my first public land hog for a few years now.
> Eric



IF YOU BEEN TRYING FOR A FEW YEARS WITH NO SUCCESS YOU MAY WANT TO TRY A NEW SPORT


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> IF YOU BEEN TRYING FOR A FEW YEARS WITH NO SUCCESS YOU MAY WANT TO TRY A NEW SPORT





skoaleric said:


> PLP....thanks, glad to see you knew what I was trying to say. Fantastic hogs. I've seen you with lots of hogs on here, maybe one day you can share a few secrets of the trade. Been trying for my first public land hog for a few years now.
> Eric


Or you may want to try another area..Alot of times it is about location..pm me



vonnick52 said:


> I like that first black and white one you posted PLP.  Been wanting to kill me one of those.


Me too lol.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 29, 2010)

skoaleric said:


> Did you think of that yourself, or did you have to "Google" that response..lol..lol.



NO REALLY MAYBE GOLF,QUILTING OR ORAGAMI WOULD BE BETTER SUITED FOR YOU BUD


----------



## scottja (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been wanting a black and white since I started hunting. Saw one once but he jumped me and was off. 

There is skill to hog dogging just like there is to spot and stalk on em. It only starts to lose the sporting taste when you bait

All these are off public land, no dogs, spot and stalk, no bait, .308, within the last 3 months:


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

nice scottja!


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 29, 2010)

nice pigs


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 29, 2010)

Great job guys!  I knew what the original poster was after, and it wasn't pot stirring.  Lot's of folks hunt hogs without dogs.


----------



## boarbutcher (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is some i shot during deer season.


----------



## scottja (Jul 30, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> nice scottja!



Thanks, I'm not too proud of the last one. Got him Tues morning. He was quartering toward me hard and had already winded me, staring dead at me. I rushed the shot and it went in his neck on the left side and blew out his right shoulder and ribs. A lot of blood shot meat from a smallish hog. I try for head and neck shots to avoid that but rushed it since I figured he was gonna haul butt any second. 

Oh well, it's still better than no hog. Meat icing in the cooler as we speak!


----------



## scottja (Jul 30, 2010)

boarbutcher said:


> Here is some i shot during deer season.



Nice looking hogs. And some awesome pants too


----------



## scottja (Jul 30, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Here are my hogs from this year..wma's and other public land..No corn or any other bait,No fences,No dogs,Daylight only...



PLP is the king of public land hunting...and with a smoke pole no less.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's the ones we've killed so far this year...im sure we'll kill some during deer season also.


----------



## skoaleric (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy cow, thats some nice hogs yall have taken. I've taken some hogs while deer hunting, but never while actually "hog" hunting....but i'm working on it....deffinately finding it tough. I just wish I lived closer to better places like Ft Stewart.
Thanks guys....those help to get my blood boiling and getting the hunting fever kicking in.
Eric


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 30, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i think mint skoal does that to ya



mint anything haha. natural only


----------



## MULE (Jul 30, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Great job guys!  I knew what the original poster was after, and it wasn't pot stirring.  Lot's of folks hunt hogs without dogs.


Apex, I would have agreed with you had he left out the part I high lighted in red. 





skoaleric said:


> anyone have any pictures of hogs they have killed this year WITHOUT the means of dogs? Not everyone has a pack of dogs to hunt with. I'm not against it, souns like fun. But some of us have to do it the conventional way and put some skill in it...lol. Just pics, not rude comments okay. Just wanna see what people have had luck taking.
> Eric


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, I understand.  I've made some comments I regretted later as well.  I think we all have.  It's just a different "skill set"!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 31, 2010)

skoaleric said:


> Holy cow, thats some nice hogs yall have taken. I've taken some hogs while deer hunting, but never while actually "hog" hunting....but i'm working on it....deffinately finding it tough. I just wish I lived closer to better places like Thanks guys....those help to get my blood boiling and getting the hunting fever kicking in.
> Eric


In general you are not in super prime hog habitat.Thick swamps are where they thrive,and the southeast has alot of that with it's abundant rivers,creeks,and wetland.



Apex Predator said:


> Yeah, I understand.  I've made some comments I regretted later as well.  I think we all have.  It's just a different "skill set"!


I have to agree..I had a 12# rat terrier,and a 10# wiener dog each bay a hog by themselves that I took.I have seen them run with dogs,so I know the dogs are doing 90% of the work.The 10% the owner is find a good area to put the dogs on hogs,and finish the hogs.Training dogs is a part of it,and there is work in it.It is alot of work I agree.I also do appreciate a good bay dog that can corner one quick,and a good catch dog is something else to see.A good dog is something to be proud of.But I understand erics statement.It's a whole different game and it is only you and the hog.We don't have the speed or nose like a dog,we can't corner them up and chase them through the brush,and I have yet to see anyone grab onto a hogs ear..lol..Now you doggers think you are bad let me see you bite one by the ear and hold him for someone else to grab his back legs and flip him over while he tries to cut your throat..lol..

The numbers don't lie.A "hunter" will kill less than some one who baits,and someone with thermal sights will kill more than him,and a dogger stays right with them depending on how much property they have access to,how many are in their area,and how good their dogs are.Traditional hunting is different than all of these other methods,and is a little more challenging.Deer doggin on the other side really isn't as easy as people thinjk.I kill 3 times more deer still hunting.But hog dogs catch the hogs,deer dogs don't unless they are wounded..Yeah I know hogs can lose dogs too..That's where good dogs come into it./.I do agree with a poster before that they are not hard to kill..{So long as you have plenty in your area}..The hardest part is finding them,and you can pretty much have your way with them.Hogs aren't the hardest thing to hunt.I agree...

Here's a pic with my wiener dog and the 300# sow he bayed.....


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 31, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Who mentioned the Ft?In general you are not in super prime hog habitat.Thick swamps are where they thrive,and the southeast has alot of that with it's abundant rivers,creeks,and wetland.
> 
> I have to agree..I had a 12# rat terrier,and a 10# wiener dog each bay a hog by themselves that I took.I have seen them run with dogs,so I know the dogs are doing 90% of the work.The 10% the owner does is find the hogs,and finish the hogs.It is alot of work I agree.I also do appreciate a good bay dog that can corner one quick,and a good catch dog is something else to see.A good dog is something to be proud of.But I understand erics statement.It's a whole different game and it is only you and the hog.We don't have the speed or nose like a dog,we can't corner them up and chase them through the brush,and I have yet to see anyone grab onto a hogs ear..lol..Now you doggers think you are bad let me see you bite one by the ear and hold him for someone else to grab his back legs and flip him over while he tries to cut your throat..lol..
> 
> ...



Wonder if they make cut vests that small....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 31, 2010)

There plenty of pigs killed without the aide of dogs or bait sites. Spot and stalk and alot of walking with gun or bow and arrow. I killed these 2 this year. January 14, 2010 and June 01, 2010. Mike


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jul 31, 2010)

[QUOTE}Now you doggers think you are bad let me see you bite one by the ear and hold him for someone else to grab his back legs and flip him over while he tries to cut your throat.[QUOTE}


Never bitten any on the  ear,  but  have caught plenty with  2 baydogs  and no  bulldog.Thats not how i hunt, but under certain circumstances  had no choice, just  ease in there and get behind em  and jump on their back,. Never thought i  was "bad" or wasnt trying to be.But in certain times u gotta do  whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL@dinty



ga-jadgterrier said:


> [QUOTE}Now you doggers think you are bad let me see you bite one by the ear and hold him for someone else to grab his back legs and flip him over while he tries to cut your throat.[QUOTE}
> 
> 
> Never bitten any on the  ear,  but  have caught plenty with  2 baydogs  and no  bulldog.Thats not how i hunt, but under certain circumstances  had no choice, just  ease in there and get behind em  and jump on their back,. Never thought i  was "bad" or wasnt trying to be.But in certain times u gotta do  whatcha gotta do.


I know quite a few guys who hunt like you,and have grabbed a few back legs myself..It can be a rush.  I was just teasing about biting one on the ear..lol


----------



## idsman75 (Aug 2, 2010)

Without dogs?  Well, the one in my avatar was a lucky 70-yard shot with the handgun in the pic (it was witnessed and then measured about a week or two later when someone else's curiosity got the best of em).  The others have been with 12-gauge slugs and spotlights (eradication permit) at night.  I generally don't take cameras in the woods with me because I'm not much of a picture-taker.  Then there's the 8 I trapped in February but no camera there either.  Woo Hoo!  I love y'alls hog photos.


----------

